# Is coir bunny safe?



## angoragrl (Mar 30, 2008)

I thought I asked this question when I first got the matt but I can't find a post about it and I just discovered that Lilly really likes it so I thought I would ask now.

I got this matt at World Market I think, it is 100% coir fiber. Here's a picture of it.










The other side of it has no ink and that is the side that is up.

The boys never really payed any attention to it but I just brought it into Lilly's room and she seems to really like digging/pulling at it. She has not tried to eat any of it yet and I am watching her carefully.

Does anyone know if this is safe for her or should I take it away? It's the first thing I've found that she really likes so I would like to let her keep using it if it is safe.


----------



## seahealer (Mar 31, 2008)

some rabbit toys and other mats for rabbits are made out of coir fiber. So I can only assume its okay. Otherwise, companies would not make products out of it for rabbits. 



Lynda:hearts:


----------



## Marietta (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi! Not knowing the answer, I did a little search and found a reference in friendsofrabbits.org, in an article about rabbit toys, saying that coir doormats are safe for bunnies to chew. This is all I found...

Marietta


----------



## angoragrl (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the help! I had tried to find anything about it one way or the other and I didn't come across anything.


----------

